# Shitty Situation



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Mobile Baykeeper is at Fairhope Pier.
Yesterday at 3:55pm · Fairhope, AL · 
Results from Monday, 5/28, samples are as high as yesterday (>2420cfu when the max should be 104cfu). We remain concerned about water quality at Fairhope Beach and we will continue to sample until the Publix Grandman Triathlon. Each sample takes 24 hours to process so we should be reporting mid-morning tomorrow.
Please exercise caution when swimming at the City of Fairhope beach.


https://www.facebook.com/MobileBayk...M2Dm_e1s78nkVVqj1ZEjhB_tMG2kH_oXNEbMGBJ0tT-I8


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Do y’all have this problem in Pensacola? It’s ongoing and reoccurring in Mobile Bay. Seems no one is ever held accountable. Really sucks.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Foley just had a sewage spill and so did the one off Hwy 180. The one off 180 leaked into Bear Creek just down the road from me.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Happens everywhere I guess but every time Prichard and Mobile get over an inch, they flood the bay with shit. Just makes no sense why the problem isn’t fixed.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Josh what the hell you got in your signature?


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

jlw1972 said:


> Josh what the hell you got in your signature?


Looks to be a bunny pirate...:blink:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> Josh what the hell you got in your signature?


It is a bearded bunny pirate. Pretty rare.


----------



## WiscoArborist (Dec 27, 2017)

...


----------



## WiscoArborist (Dec 27, 2017)

If it makes ya'all feel any better,Milwaukee leads the nation in raw sewerage "discharges". We just don't launch boats within a few days of big rainfalls.

At the same time they squawk if fishermen sprinkle a few lbs of salt on boat launch ramps during wintertime. We do it so we don't slide down icy ramps into the drink. We're "polluting the lake",don't ya know.

We see the floaters in the harbor and call them 'Milwaukee harbor brown trout."


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

WiscoArborist said:


> If it makes ya'all feel any better,Milwaukee leads the nation in raw sewerage "discharges". We just don't launch boats within a few days of big rainfalls.
> 
> At the same time they squawk if fishermen sprinkle a few lbs of salt on boat launch ramps during wintertime. We do it so we don't slide down icy ramps into the drink. We're "polluting the lake",don't ya know.
> 
> We see the floaters in the harbor and call them 'Milwaukee harbor brown trout."


That’s awful. I can’t imagine loving to fish the way I do and having to live with a situation like that.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Good lawd...yall starting to sound like treehuggers?...you know that's good for bizness right?


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

My family has owned property on Wolf Creek for over 100 years. Foley's treated sewage is discharged into the creek. On a fairly regular occasion though 1000's of gallons of untreated sewage is dumped into the creek due to heavy rain etc.


----------



## WiscoArborist (Dec 27, 2017)

jlw1972 said:


> That’s awful. I can’t imagine loving to fish the way I do and having to live with a situation like that.


 Thankfully we've got a lot of other options in SE WI....BUT...the REAL brown trout are a world class fishery in the Milwaukee harbor area of Lake Michigan. During winter there's times one can fish around the warmer water/wastewater treatment discharge and catch 5 to 20lb brown trout until your arms get sore. Problem is that they taste like wastewater discharge...The flesh smells like it anyway. I haven't tried to eat one in a couple decades but occasionally someone gives me a smoked trout/salmon bag. I can always pick out (and discard) the harbor trout. Even after brining and smoking they smell like the treatment plant.

But Milwaukee's wastewater discharges are a shame on the city. It's billion-dollar solution was just a billion dollar boondoggle that didn't work.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

jlw1972 said:


> Do y’all have this problem in Pensacola? It’s ongoing and reoccurring in Mobile Bay. Seems no one is ever held accountable. Really sucks.


Not currently it appears. Highest level i saw was 100 compared to your 2500000000!

http://www.floridahealth.gov/enviro...ty-detail.html?County=Escambia&Zip=32501-1107


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

MrFish said:


> It is a bearded bunny pirate. Pretty rare.


One eyed bearded bunny pirates are extremely rare. Nice one.:yes:


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

They have 3 lift stations in Fairhope that flow into the bay regularly. He'll 1 is in the parking lot at the boat ramp beside the pier!! NEVER GETS REPORTED


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Too much turdism, or is that tourism?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Shit happens.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> That’s awful. I can’t imagine loving to fish the way I do and having to live with a situation like that.


Sounds like a Third World country.


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> Do y’all have this problem in Pensacola? It’s ongoing and reoccurring in Mobile Bay. Seems no one is ever held accountable. Really sucks.


The bayous often have that problem after a rain.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Here’s another one. Same ole shit, just a different day.

http://mynbc15.com/news/local/alaba...lth-issues-sewage-spill-notice-for-baldwin-co


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Keep the posts on this subject going. Maybe folks will start to realize how bad of a problem this is around here. Happens over here in FWB all the time and they don't do anything about it either. Glad you care about taking care of our bays.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WHy do they keep doing this crap, we don't pay enough in taxes for them to upgrade? Good grief put some settling ponds up north.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> WHy do they keep doing this crap, we don't pay enough in taxes for them to upgrade? Good grief put some settling ponds up north.


Because it takes concerned citizens to keep a boot on the back of the commissioners heads which obviously doesn't happen. And if people start to put pressure then their answer is to raise taxes. 


Meanwhile, they're figuring out to keep the $$ flowing into the tourism development councils to help bring more poopers into the area.


----------



## WiscoArborist (Dec 27, 2017)

Boat-Dude said:


> WHy do they keep doing this crap, we don't pay enough in taxes for them to upgrade? Good grief put some settling ponds up north.


I do not know what the situation is down there but up here in Milwaukee the issue is that for many years it was common practice to run home downspouts into sanitary sewer lines. After heavy rains all that water overloads the system.

If all the illegal storm water hook-ups were disconnected there would not be a problem. After all,folks don't flush the toilet more just because it's raining....There has to be a COMPLETE seperation between stormwater and sanitary discharges.

Here we spent literally billions of dollars creating the "deep tunnel system" in the bedrock below the city. During storms,wastewater is diverted to these massive tunnels to be treated later....but the tunnels are not nearly big enough. Could NEVER be big enough...had 1/4 of that money been spent in discovering and disconnecting illegal stormwater hook-ups,the problem would have been solved. Instead,lobbyists convinced city officials that the deep tunnel system was the way to go.

BTW,the only time in the past 130 years that Milwaukee wasn't run by liberal politicians was when it was run by VERY liberal politicians. 

I live 25 miles out of the city...The last administration's justice department had several lawsuits to force suburbs to create more section 8 housing...AND to encourage city dwelling welfare recipients to migrate...because we need more liberal voters in conservative municipalities so we ALL can have fiscally irresponsible local governments.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds right. Nothing good ever comes from the L word.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

http://www.wsfa.com/story/38438114/...pe-pier-after-womans-confirmed-case-of-vibrio


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

jlw1972 said:


> Here’s another one. Same ole shit, just a different day.
> 
> http://mynbc15.com/news/local/alaba...lth-issues-sewage-spill-notice-for-baldwin-co


They have been lying about this shit for years. I can remember shit flowing all night and it getting reported at just a few gallons.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

It's the ever Growing Tourist problem and the city councils will not stop building permits to solve the problem .. in Orange Beach and Gulfshores.

. There is a limit to how many people can Fit onto an Island !!!


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

amarcafina said:


> It's the ever Growing Tourist problem and the city councils will not stop building permits to solve the problem .. in Orange Beach and Gulfshores.
> 
> . There is a limit to how many people can Fit onto an Island !!!


Too much freshwater infusion in the Fairhope system. If it rains very much at all, it can't handle it.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Y'all need to make a stink, get the newspapers, TV and social media fired up. Bad PR is the only thing politicians give a poop about.


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

“The Clean Water Act allows citizens to sue for violations, but they must provide 60 days notice before filing the suit.”
This article is months old but it can be Daphne too. My 3 dumpadaybrother is mostly responsible for the excess out of Foley and rising sea levels. 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/articl...sf/2018/04/daphne_sewage_plant_exceeded_b.amp


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

60K gallon spill over here in Valp, didn't hear of any fines.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

It's better to be pissed off than pissed on, y'all got the shitty end of the deal.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

News said that flesh eating disease was found in mobile bay again, maybe just recycling... It's definitely a crap shot!!! I'd be scared to get into brackish water from over here to there!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

News FLASH.... Over here in Valpariaso they news just announced a sewage spill of 60,000 gal... hahaha maybe it's just a joint effort to eliminate some waste... I hope these places that have these spills are held accountable and not just hey try to be more careful!!!:whistling::001_huh:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

It’s crazy. We build Subdivisions over here like it’s nothing yet nothing is ever done to upsize the sewer and waste. Just keep writing permits.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Crystal River has a worse problem.*

King's Bay is supposed to be a pristine bay yet the municipal sewer plant discharges right into the bay. If you know the area, the crap enters the bay a few hundred yards north of Cracker's Restaurant. It flows under US 19 just north of the parking lot at Crackers.

I wouldn't swim n King's Bay on a dare yet folks are in there every day. Evidently, Manatees like crap. Better hold your nose when you pull up your anchor.

Hunter Springs park closes fairly often due to high bacteria count.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

ECUA had a massive dump in Bayou Texar years back, all raw sewage, then blamed the high fecal count on ducks.


----------



## Boatfly (Mar 20, 2014)

City Of Pensacola just discovered last year that the public library sewer line flowed directly into the bay. No telling how many other places still do. Bacteria counts directly raise vibrio and other dangerous bacteria occurrences.
I am not a civil engineer, but why does storm water overflow affect sewage plants? I thought storm drains flowed directly to bodies of water, and sewer lines were piped directly to SEWAGE plants.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Turdtastic!!!!


----------



## low tide (Feb 11, 2015)

amarcafina said:


> It's the ever Growing Tourist problem and the city councils will not stop building permits to solve the problem .. in Orange Beach and Gulfshores.
> 
> . There is a limit to how many people can Fit onto an Island !!!



I live in Gulf Shores and it baffles me that they keep on building. I have virtually stopped going to Orange Beach, because it takes an hour to get from one end of canal to the other. The city only cares about revenue from tourism and could give a damn about the local residents.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Another 4,500 gallons sewage leak at Innerarity Point yesterday.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

k-p said:


> Another 4,500 gallons sewage leak at Innerarity Point yesterday.



Bet the folks at Hubs and Sunset Grill appreciate that jalapeno on a stick floating by......


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

https://www.wkrg.com/top-stories/video-appears-to-show-sewage-in-mobile-bay/


FAIRHOPE, Ala. (WKRG) – Video circulating on social media on Sunday appears to show a foul-smelling threat floating in Mobile Bay.

“I know what it looked like; I know what it smelled like,” said Ritchie Prince.

The video was shot by Prince in Fairhope. He and his family had been enjoying their Saturday evening at a friends’ bay house. When they were on their way home, they saw something that didn’t look right.

“I could see something from the ambient light from some of the wharfs that had ambient lights on, I could see something, a line, in the water. I didn’t know what it was,” said Prince.

So, he whipped out his flashlight and started recording.


The video shows what appears to be sewage floating in Mobile Bay.

“I could tell it was fecal matter,” said Prince. He continued, “it tracked the pattern sort of like a crescent moon shape out towards the southwest, and we followed the line for maybe 30-45 minutes, and I never found the southwestern end of it, I don’t know how far it went.”

Prince said it was a disturbing sight. “I love Fairhope,” he explained.

“I believe it was probably a vessel. It had to be a large vessel because there was a bunch of it,” said Prince.

Despite what he witnessed, he says it won’t stop him from swimming in the future.

“I’ve never seen it before and I hope I never see it again,” said Prince.

Prince says he went out on the water again Sunday, and couldn’t find the mass in the water. He thinks it has moved further south of Fairhope.

News 5 reached out to officials who say they have no reports of any sewage spill in Fairhope this weekend.

“All systems are operating as they should be and at this point we have nothing to report,” says Jessica Walker.

The city says they expect to have a statement about the video Monday morning.

We’ll continue to monitor this story and bring you any new developments.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Don’t worry it’s just some baby ruth bars.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

A large vessel? What a joke. All large vessels have sewage plants. And if they aren't working they have tanks that most would pump out before coming in the bay. Shrimp boats and crewboats will pump directly overboard.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Most plants have condom excluders.*

Floating condoms and manhole covers look pretty disgusting in a swimming area. About like a Baby Ruth candy bar in a punch bowl. I once saw a condom floating in the wave pool at Adventure Island in Tampa. Kinda made me want to vacate the pool.

What we've done to our planet is mighty disgusting. It makes me wonder when the point of no return will be reached. then what?


----------



## BlueH20 (Jul 9, 2018)

im about 6 mins from fairhope. The bay always looks nasty to me. The old timers say it was clean back in the day.


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

BlueH20 said:


> im about 6 mins from fairhope. The bay always looks nasty to me. The old timers say it was clean back in the day.


The bay was clean back in the day. It was full of oysters. Then came the causeway, Old Shell Road, etc. The oysters never recovered.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I wish we had like an EPA, ACE, FWC or DEP like organization that would keep these things from happening.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

https://www.wkrg.com/baldwin-county...1lAGpJ8coDLGhQQUhw0zDa-BQpKUN6Msx2mqMNg2LibmY

LOXLEY, Ala. (WKRG) – Loxley Wastewater Utilities estimates 268,901 gallons of sewage was released into Fish River Sunday night into Monday morning.

Mobile Baykeeper is currently taking samples from Fish River to understand the impact. They expect the results to be ready by Tuesday night.

According to the Alabama Department of Environmental Management, the automatic transfer switch for the chlorine system failed to transfer the primary cylinder over to the secondary cylinder after the primary cylinder was emptied. This caused partially-treated effluent to flow to the outfall without any means of disinfection from the WWTP.

You can view the report here.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Do dododo do dododo do


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Exactly how do you estimate 268,901? You can't exactly count that shit.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Exactly how do you estimate 268,901? You can't exactly count that shit.


Said it was just three good dumps away from being 902.


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

Sounds like a great place for a tilapia farm!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Last week, ECUA had raw sewage water pouring out a manhole cover, running into the street, travelling 20 feet to a storm drain about 60 feet from where that storm drain feeds into the bay.

In typical fashion, ECUS claimed the leak was way up W Street. One ECUA worker told me that the water we saw was just ECUA flushing the system. When I told him that 1) ECUA cannot legally flush their sewage pipes into a storm drain...and 2) I was there 2 hours before ECUA came down to check the spillage...that worker decided he should go check things elsewhere.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

*Violations high in Santa Rosa water systems*



> The report, "Threats on Tap," was authored by the Natural Resources Defense Council and cataloged roughly 80,000 violations of the Safe Drinking Water Act reported across the country in 2015. The violations affected nearly 77 million people served by about 18,000 water systems. Florida ranked second in the U.S. for the number of violations, behind only Texas.


or


*Utilities Authority faces suit Gulf Breeze seeks reparations over contaminated water supply*



> Gulf Breeze is seeking reimbursement for the costs of installing a filter and a pipe estimated to be in excess of $1.3 million. The $475,000 filtration system was installed in 1998 to deal with brown water that the city claims was delivered by ECUA.
> State Attorney Curtis Golden recently announced he plans for a grand jury to investigate the past actions of the ECUA staff regarding the radium contamination.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

There was a fish kill in Bayou Chico this past weekend, looked like thousands of floating dead menhaden and other small fish. Lady I talked to at a business on the bayou said, "Yeah there was a sewage spill up in the Bayou, that's why all these fish died. It gets better or worse depending on whether the tide is flowing in or out, you know." 

I guess this was the same incident?


kingfish501 said:


> Last week, ECUA had raw sewage water pouring out a manhole cover, running into the street, travelling 20 feet to a storm drain about 60 feet from where that storm drain feeds into the bay.
> 
> In typical fashion, ECUS claimed the leak was way up W Street. One ECUA worker told me that the water we saw was just ECUA flushing the system. When I told him that 1) ECUA cannot legally flush their sewage pipes into a storm drain...and 2) I was there 2 hours before ECUA came down to check the spillage...that worker decided he should go check things elsewhere.


https://weartv.com/news/local/nearly-3000-gallons-of-sewage-spills-into-bayou-chico

PNJ had a story but I refuse to quote that rag, so here is the WEAR link for it. Not like Bayou Chico is known for cleanliness, but once again, where is the culpability for stuff like this? ECUA claims .... whatever... their trustworthiness seems right up there with CNN.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Learned essential life lesson early on working construction; “shit runs downhill and payday is on Friday”. 
Timeless lesson.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Bayou Chico Fish Kill*

I have lived by Bayou Chico since 1996 and have witnessed several fish kills. Last week 5 October we began seeing a lot of dead fish floating around our dock & neighbor's. Mostly menhadden, alewives & pinfish.


We and neighbors have been reporting this to all authorities with the same old BS answers and finger pointing. No governmental agency is doing anything. One neighbor is suggesting we collect the dead fish, bag them and take them downtown to Escambia County, Florida State & Federal offices, then leave them for the alfa hotels to smell. :whistling:


Meanwhile many neighbors are becoming "squeeky wheels" and E mailing our elected officials. Want to join us?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wont do any good. I have been diving at runyans shipyard since 1976 those menhaden and other dead fish have been happening since I have been here. It happens I was told from a lack of oxygen in water. True or not who knows. It always starts in the fall. Some years worse than others. Just a part of nature. What could possibly be done? I can remember standing on the bottom in a foot of dead rotting menhaden. Never had any ill effects.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

The fish kill in the bayou is not from sewage. Dog days heat cuts the oxygen level in the Bayou and menhaden pack together and use up the available oxygen. We see the same thing at the pier with LYs during dog days. The schools will pack so tightly together that they starve for oxygen. Tarpon have a field day with that.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I've always found it funny that almost all sewer lift stations are located next to wetlands and or waterways.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

There use to be a fisherman that would go into Bayou Chico with a Purse Seine net and take tons of Menhaden out of there. I guess they stopped doing that?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> There use to be a fisherman that would go into Bayou Chico with a Purse Seine net and take tons of Menhaden out of there. I guess they stopped doing that?


Menhaden haven't been in there thick for several years...until this year.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

kingfish501 said:


> Menhaden haven't been in there thick for several years...until this year.





This was back in the mid 80's when the prisoners cleaned up the fish kills.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Big Jacks and some big Kings used to hang out around the mouth of Chico on an outgoing tide blowing up on the schools of baitfish that were dying. We used to scoop up a few and
Hook them up with no weight. Cast them out on top and twitch them floating on top for a
retrieve. Fun seeking a 30 lb Jack blow up on your top water bait.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

https://www.fox10tv.com/news/over-t...9p1YAHSNZmgldDd76F_9L7QeLkDTjqQwJI-lGoCviZAr4


Alabama Department of Public Health - According to a report received from Foley Utilities Board, a hydraulic overflow at the wastewater treatment plant resulted in an estimated 24,700 gallons of partially treated effluent being discharged into Wolf Creek.

The health department urges residents to exercise caution if using this water body for recreational purposes. Also, thoroughly cook any fish or seafood caught near by and wash hands after handling fish or seafood.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Just another day of contamination. No big deal. Not like it cost money or anything...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> Just another day of contamination. No big deal. Not like it cost money or anything...



Yeah if they caught you peeing over the side of your boat, they would take you to jail, impound your boat, truck, take your fish and eat them selves. The make you do 40 hours of community service and be on house arrest.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

https://www.wkrg.com/top-stories/se...bTuSjxjBkugCILBLSlOCkUMWtcHI3qefJY4kg8tSPUdMI

FAIRHOPE, Ala. (WKRG) – A sewage spill was reported on the Eastern Shore Monday morning.

The Baldwin County Health Department says the spill occurred in the Daphne area. According to a report received, grease and rags caused a manhole to overflow near Bryant Bank.

An estimated 1,710 gallons spilled into Rock Creek.

The health department urges residents to exercise caution using this water body for recreational purposes. Also, thoroughly cook any fish or seafood caught near by and wash hands after handling fish or seafood.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

They’re getting so good at It, they don’t even need the rain anymore.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Fking pathetic.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Come on down to Crystal River and see the same problem.*

Imagine dumping sewage right into King's Bay. Yep, about 300 yards north of Cracker's Restaurant. When I got here in 1975, you could see every blade of grass and every grain of sand from Pete's Pier all the way to the Gulf. Even 5 foot visibility is rare these days except right around the springs and spring runs.

The effluent of the CR sewage plant used to be crystal clear. It is gray these days which leads me to believe that is overloaded or not being run properly. I held a Class C licence for years so I pretty well know what I am talking about. At one time, I was known as "Guru of the Doo-doo" which meant I knew my sh!+.

In the winter I used to anchor in Kings Bay and catch lots of Trout. Not many anymore but lots of Ladyfish. I don't anchor because the anchor comes up covered in the rankest smelling sludge you can imagine.

Dumping crap into King's Bay is nothing short of criminal.

I haven't swam(or is it swum) in Crystal River in years. Hunter Springs is closed several times each year due to high bacteria count. 

It is getting worse faster now, since Trump became our president. The economy has improved to the point where new homes are being built 90 miles per hour. In the last two months, 104 water front lots were sold along the Withlacoochee River, about 3 miles from my house. Gonna be a lot more pressure on my favorite Florida stream. All of these lots have Gulf access. More pressure on SW species too.

Don't get me wrong,I think Trump is the best thing that has happened to the USA since the Declaration of Independence.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Man's progress is a total FU. Over building and the rerouting of the water shed. It just causes more problems. Hey what you going to do.
Low or no oxygen kills more fish than any thing. Heavy rains and flooding takes away the oxygen.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Sewage spill reported in Fairhope


The Baldwin County Health Department notified residents that a sewage spill occurred in the Fairhope area on Monday morning.




www.gulfcoastnewstoday.com


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh hell I came here in 76 everything dumped Raw sewage into the water. Uss Lexington, All the ships tied up dumped Raw sewage into bay. Noone got sick. From it. 
Fishermen caught Mullet and hatvested Oysters in the cold months. Around the ships no problems. Runoff and lack of oxygen most likely the reason. I don't know or care.


----------

